

Open API Bluetooth remote - hvnswrd

A few of my friends are trying to get a device called Blumoo produced en masse via an Indiegogo campaign. They have several highly functional prototypes, and they want to open it up for anyone else to develop applications&#x2F;functionality. They can already control their entire A&#x2F;V systems with their phones. One guy&#x27;s wife is an Android developer. Half of them either still or used to work for Garmin. &quot;Silicon Prairie&quot; startup.<p>Is this kind of thing even interesting to people? I love my PS3 remote that will control it from wherever without pointing it at the console...I imagine this doing the same.
======
hvnswrd
Campaign is here, if you want to see it:
[http://igg.me/at/blumoo/x/2131638](http://igg.me/at/blumoo/x/2131638)

